# Coders Needed! Remote or in NJ Office



## CLBLUE (Dec 22, 2016)

We are looking for E/M and Oncology coders. 

Position: Onsite Full Time Permanent or Contract Medical Coder

Location: Remote or In Jersey City Office 
CPC or equivalent. 

Minimum Experience: 2+ Years
Multi-Specialty, EM, Wound Care Experience a plus.

Please send your resume to Cadcareers@caduc.com and cblue@caduc.com. 
This is an immediate opening and you will receive a response within 24 hours with additional information and to set up a time for an interview by phone.


----------



## princymarman@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2016)

*Looking to code remotely*

Hi
I have emailed my resume . Thankyou so much. Looking forward to work with you. 
Regards
Princy Thayyil


----------



## avon4117 (Dec 26, 2016)

is a test required?


----------

